# Windows 10 Custom Versionen - Tuning für Gamer-PC



## teachmeluv (12. Oktober 2016)

*Windows 10 Custom Versionen - Tuning für Gamer-PC*

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß nicht, ob der Titel aussagekräftig genug ist. Im Netz kursieren ein paar Varianten von Windows 10 rum, z.B. "Windows 10 Gamers Edition" oder "Windows 10 Crux".
Diese Varianten versprechen irgendwelche Modifikationen an internen Einstellungen und Deaktivierung bis hin zu kompletter Eliminierung von angeblich unnützen Diensten.

Ich selber habe aktuell die normale Windows 10 Pro Version auf meinem Rechner (aufgerüstet von Windows 7) und nutze meinen PC ausschließlich zum Zocken, daher finde ich ein generelles "Tuning" am OS nicht schlecht. Ich habe mir auch hier und dort ein paar Tunings-Tipps geholt (pcwelt, pgch, winfuture), aber ich denke, da könnte noch mehr gehen.

Hier meine eigentliche Frage:

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Custom Designs? Was ist davon generell zu halten? Welche Empfehlungen/Erfahrungen von Gamern für Gamer gibt es noch im Bereich "Tuning des Betriebssystems"?


----------



## Grestorn (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Custom Versionen - Tuning für Gamer-PC*

Ich würde da generell die Finger von lassen. Spätestens beim Einspielen von Updates von MS wird es früher oder später Probleme geben.


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Custom Versionen - Tuning für Gamer-PC*

Sind meist irgendwelche Cracks dabei. Lasse dein Windows so wie es ist und gut ist


----------



## teachmeluv (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Custom Versionen - Tuning für Gamer-PC*

Ich habe mir das schon gedacht 
Bei Windows 98 gab es diese SE Edition, die war damals ganz geil und gefühlt schneller als das OEM 98er (denke da an meinen 233er MMX Prozessor zurück  )

Aber in den Zeiten der Sicherheitslücken sowie Viren müssen natürlich Updates ja fast täglich bereit gestellt werden.


Gibt es denn noch irgendwelche Tweaks, Tools oder sonstige Dinge, um ein bisschen mehr Leistung raus zu holen? Oder bin ich z.B. mit diesem Artikel hier: Tipps fur Windows 10: So machen Sie Windows schneller schon gut bedient?


----------



## aloha84 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Custom Versionen - Tuning für Gamer-PC*

@TE

Es gibt kein Tuning für Games im allgemeinen.
Was man machen kann ist sein Betriebssystem möglichst sauber halten, KEINE Kostenlos/Tuning/Autoupdate-Müllsoftware von seltsamen Drittherstellern welche nur ihre Toolbars unter das Volk bringen wollen installieren, Autostart sauber halten, und eventuell ein paar unnütze Dienste deaktivieren.
Wenn du das alles beachtest, wirst du eine Mehrperformance von vielleicht +1% spüren.

Ganz ehrlich, gute aktuelle Treiber, diese richtig konfiguriert bringen weit mehr als diese Binsenweisheit-Tuning-Tips oder gar ominöse Hack-Windows-Versionen.


----------



## teachmeluv (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Custom Versionen - Tuning für Gamer-PC*

Alles klar. 

Genau diese Vorgehensweise habe ich seit damaligen Umstieg auf Windows XP gelernt, nachdem ich mir dort mit diesen Tuneup Utilities und den ganzen anderen Konsorten mehr kaputt gemacht habe als optimiert. 
Ich habe immer die aktuellsten Treiber drauf - sofern denn notwendig (never change a running system!) - und achte darauf, was sich bei mir so installiert. 

Dann bedanke ich mich für die kurzen und knackigen Antworten und lasse alles wie gehabt


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Custom Versionen - Tuning für Gamer-PC*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Bei Windows 98 gab es diese *SE Edition*, die war damals ganz geil und gefühlt schneller als das OEM 98er (denke da an meinen 233er MMX Prozessor zurück  )



Das war eine "erneuerte" Ausgabe von Windows 98 - erweiter z.B. um verbesserten USB-Support etc..
Microsoft Windows 98 – Wikipedia

Aber diese war auch von Microsoft selber - im Gegensatz zu dem was du mit "Gamer-Editions" etc meinst.


----------



## DataDino (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Custom Versionen - Tuning für Gamer-PC*

Damals zu XP Zeiten gab es unheimlich viele Tweaking-Artikel in so komischen Magazinen alá Computerbild und Chip *eiskalter_schauer*

Und auch heute gibt es immer mal wieder solche lustigen Tweaks. Aber das allerwichtigste dabei: Es bringt meist garnichts.

Gerade Hintergrunddiensten wird in diesen Berichten immer viel zu viel Bedeutung zugeschoben. Das trifft aber Erfahrungsgemäß nur auf Dienste zu, die nicht vom Betriebssystem selbst kommen.Die OS-Dienste verhalten sich die meiste Zeit sehr ruhig. Sie schlucken zwar RAM, rechnen aber meist kaum und wenn sie dann mal doch aktiv werden, dann nur kurz und schmerzlos. Windows Update kann manchmal eine Nervensäge werden. Ich merke es immer wegen meiner "schlechten" Internetverbindung. Aber ansonsten merkt man bei Performance und Co. kaum etwas.

Registrytweaks sind auch so ein Phänomen. Schalte dies ab, ändere jenen Wert und dann ist alles ordentlich schneller. Die Wahrheit ist aber, das viele Werte sich irgendwann selbst wieder zurücksetzen oder der Effekt nicht annähernd so gewichtig ist, wie es dargestellt wird.

Auch ein Klassiker zu XP-Zeiten gerade bei LAN-Partygängern und Gamern. Druckwarteschlangendienst ausschalten. Auch absoluter quatch. Die Warteschlange ist ohne Drucker und Druckauftrag fast komplett inaktiv. Das teil prüft nur ab, ob ein Auftrag reinkommt und sendet diese nach und nach an den/die Drucker. Diese Prüfung verbraucht kaum Prozessorzeit. Absolut zu vernachlässigen. Selbst damals mit Singlecore-Prozessoren. Abschalten hat weder mehr FPS gebracht, noch haben die Spiele schneller geladen. Er fungiert halt als Warteschleife, damit man beim aufgeben von Druckaufträgen nicht erst warten muss, bis der letzte abgearbeitet ist.

Und mehr sind diese Gamer-Editions auch nicht. Da werden Mythen aus 15 Jahren Windows NT für den Desktop zusammengetragen und geschaut, welche Tweaks heute noch machbar sind und in der Summe wurden vielleicht 1-2 % Prozessorzeit und vllt. 150-200 MB RAM eingespart. Und am Ende läuft Spiel XYZ immer noch mit XX FPS und der Firefox startet immernoch genauso schnell wie vorher. Man merkt am Ende einfach garnichts.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Custom Versionen - Tuning für Gamer-PC*

Du meinst wohl eine individuale angepasste Windows  Version?Das ging damals mit Win XP/Vista/ 7 bis Win 8.1 wie mit Programme wie Nlite.Da konnte man nicht Systemrelevante Anwendungen und Funktionen entfernen.
Aber auch Treiber und Updates die schon länger vorhanden waren mit intergieren oder unwichtige Windows Programm wie Paint &Co einfach entfernen und so eine abgespeckte Version erstellen.Habs selber damals mit XP und Win 7 ausprobiert
und funktionierte einwandfrei.Aber ob solch ein Programm für Win 10 gibts,das kann ich dir nicht beantworten.da mußte mal recherchien?

MfG Brex


----------



## teachmeluv (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Custom Versionen - Tuning für Gamer-PC*

Ich werde mein Windows dann wohl so lassen wie es ist 

Ich kann mich bei meinem Setup (siehe Signatur) auch über die Performance nicht beschweren, aber fragen kostet ja nix


----------

